# do u know what this strain is



## BUDZ420 (May 1, 2006)

hey whats up everybody any opinions on what this strain could be it came from pretty good shwag the plant was indica around 5 ft tall 1 1/2 ft round and was pretty potent for being cut down early cus of flooding every time i smoked it i would take 2 good hits and would catch myself dazing out, the reason y im tring to figure out what strain it is so i can figure out the best way to grow this strain but any help will be awsome thanks 
http://http://www.weedfarmer.com/pictures/v/budz/0000999+005.jpg.html


----------



## massproducer (May 2, 2006)

I could not see any pics, maybe you should post them here.


----------



## chong420 (May 2, 2006)

yeah i couldn't see 'em either budz..


----------



## Ogof (May 2, 2006)

True enough.
Just a blank page.


----------



## Hick (May 6, 2006)

I can see 'em, but there is _absolutely, no way_ anyone can determine the specific strain from pictures. NO one..NO way, though you may recieve numerous 'educated' guesses.


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 6, 2006)

i agree with Hick....you need to see the end product...smell and taste are much different from strain to strain....pics is way too hard to tell


----------



## BUDZ420 (May 6, 2006)

yup thats all i was looking for is some oppinionS so i can narrow it down u know. lata


----------

